# FreeBSD 10 on an Acer Aspire 3680 2682 laptop Locking up.



## ad5du (Oct 7, 2014)

I installed FreeBSD 10 on an Acer Aspire 3680 2682 laptop.  It has a 500 GB harddrive and 2 GB of RAM  that are only a few months old. I have been running Linux on it with no problems. I installed FreeBSD on it last night and updated the ports and builded Xorg and had it on all night with no problem.  I found a blog at https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/ with some tweaks. I tried some of them, and then my laptop started locking up for no apparent reason I undid most of the changes in loader.conf and rc.conf, but it doesn't seem to help.  The first few times it locked up I was downloading some files, but even when I'm not doing anything it locks up.

  I don't see why it should do this.  I am considering reinstalling, but I may just give up on trying FreeBSD on this laptop. I could try installing on my dual core desktop but I was going to run it on the laptop before commiting to putting it on the desktop.
I don't know if any of this I attached below will help, but maybe someone with experience will see something. Thanks.

Here is /boot/loader.conf:

```
# Devil worship in loader logo
    loader_logo="beastie"
    
# Boot-time kernel tuning
    #kern.ipc.shmseg=1024
    #kern.ipc.shmmni=1024
    #kern.maxproc=10000
 
   # Load MMC/SD card-reader support
 #   mmc_load="YES"
 #   mmcsd_load="YES"
 #   sdhci_load="YES"
   
 # Access ATAPI devices through the CAM subsystem
    atapicam_load="YES"

    # Filesystems in Userspace
 
   fuse_load="YES"
    # Intel Core thermal sensors
   coretemp_load="YES"  
 
 
   # In-memory filesystems
    tmpfs_load="YES"
 
 

linux_load="YES"


#snd_driver_load="YES"
```


/etc/rc.conf

```
hostname="ricks-acer"
ifconfig_msk0="DHCP"
ifconfig_msk0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"

moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
scrnmap="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
zfs_enable="NO"


# powerd: hiadaptive speed while on AC power, adaptive while on battery power
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive"
```

The output of `dmesg`:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014
    root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M CPU        440  @ 1.86GHz (1866.78-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6ec  Family = 0x6  Model = 0xe  Stepping = 12
  Features=0xafe9fbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc109<SSE3,MON,TM2,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x100000<NX>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2075746304 (1979 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <INTEL  CALISTGA>
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
acpi0: <ACRSYS ACRPRDCT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xd0300000-0xd037ffff,0xc0000000-0xcfffffff,0xd0400000-0xd043ffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82945GM (945GM GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 7932k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xd0380000-0xd03fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801G HDA Controller> mem 0xd0440000-0xd0443fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0-0xfff
pcib1: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0-0xfffff
pcib1: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0-0xfffff
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
mskc0: <Marvell Yukon 88E8038 Fast Ethernet> irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
msk0: <Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon FE Id 0xb7 Rev 0x01> on mskc0
msk0: disabling jumbo frame support
msk0: Ethernet address: 00:1b:24:3e:6c:00
miibus0: <MII bus> on msk0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E3082 10/100 Fast Ethernet PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pcib2: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0-0xfff
pcib2: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0-0xfffff
pcib2: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0-0xfffff
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ath0: <Atheros 5424/2424> irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ath0: AR2425 mac 14.2 RF5424 phy 7.0
ath0: 2GHz radio: 0x0000; 5GHz radio: 0x00a2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pcib3: failed to allocate initial I/O port window: 0-0xfff
pcib3: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0-0xfffff
pcib3: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0-0xfffff
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus2 on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-D> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
usbus3 on uhci3
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd0644000-0xd06443ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus4: EHCI version 1.0
usbus4 on ehci0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci10: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
cbb0: <PCI-CardBus Bridge> mem 0xd0204000-0xd0204fff irq 20 at device 9.0 on pci10
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
pci10: <mass storage> at device 9.2 (no driver attached)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH7M SATA150 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x18b0-0x18bf at device 31.2 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xcf000-0xcffff,0xdf800-0xdffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
fuse-freebsd: version 0.4.4, FUSE ABI 7.8
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC883 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC883 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC883 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 21,20 and 24,25,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC883 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Realtek ALC883 (Rear Analog CD)> at nid 28 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac0
unknown: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1 (no driver attached)
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <ST500LM012 HN-M500MBB 2BA30001> ATA-8 SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number S2ZYJ9KDB18593
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad0
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <Slimtype DVD C  DS24CZP PA11> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.300MB/s transfers (UDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
ugen1.2: <Logitech> at usbus1
ukbd0: <USB Keyboard> on usbus1
kbd2 at ukbd0
uhid0: <USB Keyboard> on usbus1
```


----------



## ad5du (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: FreeBSD 10 on an Acer Aspire 3680 2682 laptop Locking up*

I tried re-installing and it locked up when I did


```
# portsnap fetch
```

I think my laptop doesn't like FreeBSD.
I may still try FreeBSD or PC-BSD on my dual core desktop but I'm not going to do it tonight.


----------

